# How long will flapjack keep for?



## shaunmac

Havent had a piece of flapjack for a long while, months. Just finished my workout and noticed my gym sells just normal homemade flapjacks.

How long on average do flapjacks last once made? Not protein flapjacks or anything fancy, just simple flapjacks to consume only post workout.

I would store them individually cling filmed inside an air tight container

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## stone14

Traditional flapjacks are only oats, golden syrup and butter, maybe brown sugar, so I'd imagine which ever is the soonest use by date is aslong as they will last? So could last months if stored right. Dry and cool.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Airtight container should do you fine, you can even freeze them although I'm not sure if they'll taste any different


----------



## stone14

Atm I'm making them like this:

330g oats

200g butter (flora so good fats)

6 tbsp golden syrup

There not like what you get at the bakers tho  still havnt got a recipe to taste like a pro's lol


----------



## secondhandsoul

stone14 said:


> Atm I'm making them like this:
> 
> 330g oats
> 
> 200g butter (flora so good fats)
> 
> 6 tbsp golden syrup
> 
> There not like what you get at the bakers tho  still havnt got a recipe to taste like a pro's lol


That'll be the flora. No baker worth their salt would sub butter  you can't be far off the flavour though. There aren't many ingredients! Brown sugar and dried fruit always give it a kick. I chuck in peanut butter or chopped nuts to. Air tight container they'll keep fine for atleast a week.


----------



## L11

If you want them to taste like the bakers you need to use real butter and condensed milk... Personally I prefer experimenting with different flavours though I've made: peanut butter, apricot and almond, banana, cinnamon, honey and almond to name a few!


----------



## stone14

Ah ryt cool, was just thinking it would be a it healthier with flora than butter lol, also iv tried the peanut butter 1 a few times but always wanted the bakers taste, soft on the inside n chewy on the outside and crunchy on the edges mmmm haha


----------



## stone14

Didn't have enough gloden syrup so filled in the rest with a few squirts of honey, will see how they taste when there cooled.


----------



## stone14

Ok there cooled and there the best iv made so far. I used about a 60/40ratio of goldensyrup-to-honey for the sweetness, and a mix of 50/50 whole rolled oats and oatmeal (ground oats)

180oC till lightbrown/brown on top, 1/2" thick, nice and soft and chewy ontop, abit crunchly like a buscuit on the sides.


----------



## mark_star

about 5mins around me


----------



## Jon.B

Should last ages if wrapped up properly and in an airtight container. I made a batch recently, were still ok after 4 weeks


----------



## BigTrev

In my house probably 2 mins tops.

Good tip here,,if you want them to taste like a traditional bakery just jump in the car til you find a good bakery


----------

